# Carly had the poop scared out of her - literally!



## Carly's Mom (Jan 17, 2008)

Carly had the scare of her life yesterday...now I know where the term ‘scared the poop out of me’ came from :new_shocked: , as she was so scared that she pooped herself on my leg, and didn’t even know it :brownbag: . 

A big black husky shepherd mix dog (maybe 75- 80 lbs) that lives behind us got loose on Sun. (apparently this happens often, as I don’t think he gets much exercise) and ran around all day and then came back home hot and thirsty, and his owner didn’t realize he was back yet, so didn't let him in. He was so thirsty that he jumped down into my yard, to drink the water I have out for the birds. He was exhausted from his travels, and seemed to want into my house, so he came right up to the sliding door at the back to look in. When Carly saw him, she went ballistic, screaming like I have never heard...she was absolutely going nuts, so I picked her up and she wouldn’t ‘watch’ (which normally gets her attention on me immediately, as she wants the treat she associates with it), or even take the treat...then she pooped herself and didn’t even know it...neither did I, until I wondered what the smell was and looked down. 
she had pooped (on me) :smrofl: and not even realized it. 

She didn’t fully calm down, even after 4 or 5 hours, and today she is still wired and barking at every little noise or movement. It's like she's on hyoer alert mode :smpullhair: :smpullhair: :smpullhair: .

She is going to make me crazy if she doesn't calm down :wacko1: .

Any ideas? :smhelp: 

Lynn


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I don't mean to laugh but that is a funny story. I guess she thought the boogie man was there to get her. Poor baby. :grouphug:


----------



## carolicious (Feb 25, 2008)

Coby's done that too! So one day we went out for a walk and 3 little kids ran towards him screaming because they thought he was so cute and wanted to hold him and pet him. Well needless to say, we picked him up right away because he seemed absolutely petrified. When they reached us, Coby was in my arms but the kids wanted to touch him and 6 hands were all over trying to reach at him still yelling and fighting for who should hold him first (I didn't even say they could hold him... :blink , that's when I felt something wet and looked down and saw this watery poopy substance that had gotten on my shirt. Poor guy, after that experience he doesn't want strangers touching him at all. I really think he was scarred for life by the experience. Now he will go up to people wagging his tail and loves to follow them, but if they try to pet him or touch him in any way he'll run the other direction.


----------



## Carly's Mom (Jan 17, 2008)

It is funny, or was, but now her constant unrest and barking is getting annoying...she has seen and been around many dogs before but this one scared her senseless. My Mom is visiting and I asked her if she knew what the smell was, then she saw the poop on my leg....thank god I was wearing pants!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

The poop part of the story IS funny, Lynn, sorry to say. :smrofl: I hope Carly can calm down and be her cheery, bright self soon.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Aw, poor Carly and poor you. The part about the poop was funny though. I hope she calms down and doesn't have any lasting effects from this.

There's a beautiful Golden Retriever who lives across the street from us and they, unfortunately, let him run around off leash, sometimes - every time I take the girls out for a walk he comes running over - the first time it happened it scared me to death and I couldn't pick them up fast enough. He does this everytime I take them out front. If we're in the back and he hears them barking he comes running into the back yard. I'm scared of big dogs, Sophie acts like she could care less and Annie barks her head off at him. He's usually with their little boy and stays right by him - the only thing that seems to distract him is my dogs.


----------



## Carly's Mom (Jan 17, 2008)

> The poop part of the story IS funny, Lynn, sorry to say. :smrofl: I hope Carly can calm down and be her cheery, bright self soon.[/B]


I know...she is even barking at me tonight...she's lost it. The vet todl me after she was spayed that the anisthetic could make them startle easily but I thought that was just for the first few days...it's almost 2 weeks now but maybe it contributed.


----------



## Carly's Mom (Jan 17, 2008)

> I hope she calms down and doesn't have any lasting effects from this.
> 
> Me too...she was a little touchy before but now it's unbelievable!


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

poor baby....she had to be terrified...so sorry....for both of you....


----------

